# Somthing wrong with my fish



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

My fish for two days really stressed out had to take him out and put him in another tank and still very stressed idk he is just in the corner not eating breathing heavy don't know wat to do


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How many fish did you add at once? How long has your tank been going? Did you check ammonia or nitrite levels? Did you do a large water change?


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> How many fish did you add at once? How long has your tank been going? Did you check ammonia or nitrite levels? Did you do a large water change?


I have 20 peacocks four haps one mbuna when he got stressed is when I added the OBs I have in a holding tank but still I'll show you a pic of him it don't look like he breaking down anywhere on the body idk n checked water everything good


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> How many fish did you add at once? How long has your tank been going? Did you check ammonia or nitrite levels? Did you do a large water change?


<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/0FD53F51-CF02-491F-8C90-16127EB4DF7F_zpsmc1mth0a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/0FD53F51-CF02-491F-8C90-16127EB4DF7F_zpsmc1mth0a.jpg" border="0" alt="Fish photo 0FD53F51-CF02-491F-8C90-16127EB4DF7F_zpsmc1mth0a.jpg"/></a>
He just staying there


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

How is this fish doing? Africans some times act like this when they lose a dominance fight.


----------

